# Long repeating beeps during bootup



## DukeNukem75 (Jul 7, 2005)

I installed new ram into the computer and when I plugged everything back in, I started hearing long repeating beeps and the computer wouldn't boot. I've tried taking the ram out and using different ram but nothing has worked. I'm using phoenix BIOS and I don't see any beep code that can tell me what my problem is.


----------



## RaVe (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats happened with me before, im pretty sure its the RAM. Try taking out the new stick and try booting with the old one, or if you are using 2 slots trying putting the 2 sticks in opposite slots, see if that helps.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to the forums
try clearing your cmos, pop the battery out after you unplug the box, leave it out for 20min.
what ram did you get and what motherboard do you have?
post back


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

And ,if possible, say how many beeps in what order. [eg 2 long 2 short etc]


----------



## DukeNukem75 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have a P4S800-MX motherboard. The new ram I bought is the exact same ram that I was using before. They are both Corsair 512MB DDR400 value select. I just tried installing pc2100 ram that was used in another computer and the computer didn't beep when it booted up but it still wouldn't show anything on the monitor. As for the beep codes, it's just one long beep followed by another. I stopped counting the number of beeps after it hit 10.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

did you clear the cmos? try 1 stick at a time.


----------



## DukeNukem75 (Jul 7, 2005)

I already cleared the CMOS and it doesn't appear to have done anything. I also tried another CPU to see if there was something wrong with it and the same thing happened. I just remembered that I smelled something burning after I booted up the computer when I installed the new ram yesterday. Is it possible that I did something to the motherboard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

maybe ram didnt sit in the slot and got damaged during installation:S try rams that you are %100 sure that are in working order. If same thing happens you might think about the motherboard damage possibility.


----------



## DukeNukem75 (Jul 7, 2005)

I already tried ram that worked in another computer. One of the sticks of ram caused the computer to stop beeping and the other did the same thing as the other sticks. I just can't see how I could have possibly damaged the motherboard by installing new ram. I always make sure I have everything installed properly before turning on the computer.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

yes, either the board or psu it sounds like. burning smell is obviously a bad thing. 
good luck

is the ram on the recommended list you just tried
*memory*


----------



## webitronix (Jul 3, 2011)

DukeNukem75 said:


> I already tried ram that worked in another computer. One of the sticks of ram caused the computer to stop beeping and the other did the same thing as the other sticks. I just can't see how I could have possibly damaged the motherboard by installing new ram. I always make sure I have everything installed properly before turning on the computer.


Hi , did you sort out this problem in the end?? As Iv'e got the same thing happening now, long repeating beeps and P.O.S.T. code FF00 
RAM or Bios ?


----------

